# Aufnahme für Lautsprecherdurchsage Sportplatz



## tus-boys (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Und zwar möchte ich für unseren Sportverein eine Durchage für den Sportplatz aufnehmen!

Zuerst sollte iwie was kommen mit Sound und der Vereinsname... dann die Sponsorenaufnahmen die ich von den Sponsoren bekomme!

Wie mache ich sowas?

Kennt ihr Programme?

Und wenn ja gibt es auch welche die das ganze elektrich usw.. machen d.h. das ich z.b. den Vereinsnamen nicht sprechen müsste usw..?


danke euch vielmals


----------



## Matze (27. November 2008)

Audacity währe ein Anfang, wenns kostnlos bleiben soll


----------



## sight011 (28. November 2008)

mal ganz blöd gesagt Sequenzer sind das Stichwort! 




(bitte nicht auf die Grammatik festnageln)


----------

